# Comb color?



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

This is Ester my golden comet..im concerned bout her comb color. Is it too light colored? Is she missing something in her diet?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If she if giving you eggs then she's fine. If she's not she may need more protien. The white tips is frost bite.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Apyl said:


> If she if giving you eggs then she's fine. If she's not she may need more protien. The white tips is frost bite.


Shes the best layer...frostbite i know...shes mine now..shell be warm this winter!


----------

